# Death racing 3D (new game free on GooglePlay, don't miss)



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

Experience the exciting and intense 3D moto with our beauty drivers. Be ready to sail at the speed with the name "Death racing 3D".
Easy to start your racing journey and master your operating skills step by step. Then unlock the cooler racing motor and challenge the extreme speed. ExKawasaki ninja 300, BMW S1000RR HP4, Yamaha YZF 250 R4, Suzuki GSX-R750, Yamaha motor R1).








Receive the bounty tasks and you can achieve. You can also show you grades and ranking to your friends on Facebook.

















Tips for you to reach higher score:
# Seed up continuously will multiply your score and the doubling number on the upper right side of your screen is the key that you can reach a high score.
# keep an eye on your fuel tank！If you dash through the gas station before the fuel running out, your tank will be topped off again; you can get more lives by unlocking higher ranking motors.
Let's enjoy the extreme death racing now!
*You can download game on GooglePlay: Death racing 3D*


----------



## maimeo (May 28, 2014)

You can view video


----------

